# sd last weekend pic



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice work on the collar! Does it have a matching tauras band too? And a band? Lucky!!!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks like a great hunt. Congratulations on the collar and band . Very neat. :beer:


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

You recorded that hunt? I would love to see it once you have it ready!

Good stuff!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That must have been an awesome hunt.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

nice hunt congrats on the collar :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice collar! and camera! congrats...


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice blind!


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice collar....someday!


----------



## buck&amp;duck (Feb 7, 2007)

it has a metal band on one and a plastic on the other foot and a neck collar


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I didn't know they put tarsus bands on with collars. But what do I know, I am still in search of the elusive collared snow goose for my wall. Did you get the banding info back on it yet?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I can only hope i get that lucky someday!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

looks like a great hunt


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

I saw 3 snows with green neckbands right next to the road today in NE South Dakota


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

A tarsus and a collar.....nothing like crossing 2 things off the list at the same time. DANG


----------

